# Micromaster 420 problem



## fuh (11 August 2010)

hallo zusammen.

ich hab einen motor den ich mit dem mm420 betreiben möchte.
zum einsatz soll ein 6SE6 420-2UD17-5AA0 kommen.
der motor hat folgende daten:

400V sternschaltung
0,36 A
74 W

alle angaben laut typenschild.

nachdem ich den umrichter einschalte bekommen ich immer die meldung A0503. egal ob ich den motor dran habe oder nicht. st der motor zu klein für den umrichter, oder wo liegt mein fehler?

gruss

fuh


----------



## The Big B. (11 August 2010)

Hallo,
der Alarm bedeutet dass deine Netzspannung zu gering ist. Hast du die mal gemessen oder den Parameter 210 mal überprüft?


----------



## fuh (11 August 2010)

ok, hab eben mal nachgesehen. der parameter steht auf 400 V... da ich das ding allerdings an 230 habe liegt wohl eine zu geringe spannung vor. leider konnte ich den parameter aber nich auf 230 herunterdrehen. gibt hierzu noch einen freigabe parameter?

im handbuch habe ich zumindest mal nix gefunden


----------



## The Big B. (11 August 2010)

Ich glaube das ist P0003 der auf 3 stehen muss, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## fuh (12 August 2010)

ja, das ist soweit klar. ich komm auch in diesen parameter rein nur kann ich ihn nicht bis 230V runterschrauben. wenn ich mich an gestern abend richtig erinnere gings bis 370V.


----------



## fuh (12 August 2010)

OK, hat sich glaub ich vorläufig erledigt. ich habe hier eine 380V version. muss mir wohl einen anderen besorgen der 230 kann.

danke

fuh


----------



## Sockenralf (13 August 2010)

Hallo,

die angegebene Type ist ja auch ein 400V-Umrichter --> kein Wunder, daß der die 230V nicht frisst 

Wie hast du den denn angeschlossen?????


MfG


----------

